# My friend had a funny thought



## d0rk2dafullest (Dec 5, 2008)

he had a funny thought of trying to find an insect that you can leave in a box as a nymph, and then as it grows up, eat its way out of say...newspaper and cardboard, and when outside of the box will cause any havoc?

If you do not want to answer this question, that's fine.

you are answering my question, not helping my friend plot an evil scheme! =)


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 8, 2008)

Silverfish. Evil buggers.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Dec 9, 2008)

hehe yes i have thought of that too!

they eat library books that's all i know of =P


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Dec 9, 2008)

kamakiri said:


> Silverfish. Evil buggers.


I know how evil they are lol. Arent they like one of the oldest insects to live with humans?


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 10, 2008)

they're cute, i have loads of them in my house.


----------



## Giosan (Dec 10, 2008)

Cute?  

They are insanely fast when you touch them, that scares the bananas out of me!


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Dec 10, 2008)

first time seeing that in the first time of my entire life in the west coast of usa

oopz. this was meant for the cave cricket post! hehe.

"Scutigeromorpha"


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 10, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Cute?  They are insanely fast when you touch them, that scares the bananas out of me!


I think everything will run insanely fast when an enormous hand is trying to touch them


----------



## critterguy (Dec 13, 2008)

I could give you some....but I think they'd be too mean.

Lets just say.

stored grain pests.

I am in no way advocating this and think it would be an extremely unfunny prank!


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Dec 14, 2008)

thank you for your input critterguy! and i understand that you are not helping me, totally!


----------

